# my LIS flight console



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is my homemade flight console that works just like in the show, i still have to make a housing for it and put some knobs/dials on the bottom.
Bert


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice! Keep us updated on the progress.

How did you program the lights and what did you use?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i used 2 strings of small clear christmas lights that 100 lights each and have the little box where you can select the different flashing sequences one fast the other slow and just stuck them anywhere so that both strings work with each other in different flash patterns let me know if you want me to describe how i made it, it has the exact number of holes for the lights and has 200 lights just like the original. it's very easy to make.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ Cool! I need one of those for my workshop :>)


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

you probably have everything on hand except the lights I used peg board cut to size spray paint a gray primer color, (count the lights in each section ) there are 5 sections, each section is 4 holes high and the 2 top and( 2 lower right and left) are the same. on the bottom between the right and left sections, there is a smaller section that is 4 holes high and 4 holes long . the entire thing should be gray then i used wide black duct tape to make the sections put the lights in each hole and backed it from behind to keep the lights in place. let me know if you are going to make one.
Bert


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Pegboard? Excellent idea!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Pegboard? Excellent idea!


 yep the holes are the right size from the left upper/lower 4 holes high X 12 holes long
on the right upper/lower 4 holes high X10 holes long
the lower center section is 4 holes high X4 holes long._____ the very upper right side on mine shows holes but that needs to be a gray solid section with no holes or lights, that is where a meter gauge goes or on some it stays solid gray.
Bert


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

How did you wire it up to get the sequence of lights on/of?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

heiki said:


> How did you wire it up to get the sequence of lights on/of?


 it is the 100 light mini christmas lights in clear, the lights come with a small box attached for changing the flashing patterns, i think there is 5 different patterns plus fast or slow flash, i got 2 sets and set each sets box different to make it look like it did on the show.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It'll NEVER FIT in your Lunar Models 2 foot job!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> It'll NEVER FIT in your Lunar Models 2 foot job!


 wanna bet LOL


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

When the 4 foot job is available i'm SURE you'll have a working interior. Astrogator rocking and tape deck spooling too! maybe even real water in the Robinson's John...

or is that.......naaaa too easy!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> When the 4 foot job is available i'm SURE you'll have a working interior. Astrogator rocking and tape deck spooling too! maybe even real water in the Robinson's John...
> 
> or is that.......naaaa too easy!


 not only that , but i will be flying it to work, then they WILL have to give me preferred parking, just gotta talk the maintenance guy to paint me a yellow striped circle to park in.


----------

